# Help me choose a good game



## KLITE (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi all 

Im no gamer though i think a good strategy game is kinda nice. The only strategy games ive played were Caesar 3 and Age of Empires i think. Im a bit a pussy and i dont like a lot of fighting in strategy games, it fucking stresses me out. I think i once played command and conquer and that was kinda cool too, though all about fighting. 
Let me know what your favourite strategy game is and why. Or perhaps you can make a reccomendation?
I have a play station 3 and a decent laptop.

Thanks


----------



## jartlow (Mar 25, 2014)

Starcraft if you're wanting a command and conquer type.

I do love world of warcraft but it's very addicting. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## m3d1c1n3man (Mar 25, 2014)

Portal 2, awesome puzzle game, though there is an annoying computer voice wench you have to listen to called GlaDOS

From Dust is a good fun, stress-free strategy type game you can download in the PS store for 10-15 USD

Magic the Gathering card game also in the PS store (Magic 2014)

Warcraft 2 was fun back in the day. I'm with you though, hard to find really good strategy games nowadays, Starcraft 3 might be cool.


----------



## ShazMo09 (Mar 26, 2014)

m3d1c1n3man said:


> Portal 2, awesome puzzle game, though there is an annoying computer voice wench you have to listen to called GlaDOS
> 
> From Dust is a good fun, stress-free strategy type game you can download in the PS store for 10-15 USD
> 
> ...


I totally agree with Portal 2. Sounds like a great game for what your looking for.

Also you should check out Total War Rome 2. Kinda like Age of Empires. Check it out...


----------



## Nitegazer (Mar 26, 2014)

I agree with Portal 2 and Total War-- both are fabulous. Also consider Mass Effect 3-- there is a setting to make it more story and less shooter.

If you have other folks in the same room that you are interested in gaming with, you might just want to try some board games. In terms of strategy, they are the medium to do it, imo. Let me know if you want recommendations...


----------



## m3d1c1n3man (Mar 26, 2014)

Civilization

Sim City


----------



## sunni (Mar 26, 2014)

starcraft, would be extremely stressful on him if he went on multiplayer.

depending on your computer, it limits what you can play post your specs, and than i can give you a game idea


----------



## jartlow (Mar 26, 2014)

sunni said:


> starcraft, would be extremely stressful on him if he went on multiplayer.
> 
> depending on your computer, it limits what you can play post your specs, and than i can give you a game idea


I was assuming offline since he played c&c.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Sparky1979 (Mar 26, 2014)

Civilisation revolution is a great strategy game,


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 26, 2014)

yep civilisation is a great game,sim city,tropico, hard to think minus violence seems so many games based on it.


----------



## UncleReemis (Mar 27, 2014)

Why not give Roller Coaster Tycoon a try since you aren't into the fighting stuff. Definitely a fun strategy/simulation game to kill time with. And hell, if you get violence withdraws, just drop some of your park-goers in water and watch them drown. 

After all, it's what they get for chucking all over your pathways.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 27, 2014)

shoots and ladders


----------



## KLITE (Mar 27, 2014)

UncleReemis said:


> Why not give Roller Coaster Tycoon a try since you aren't into the fighting stuff. Definitely a fun strategy/simulation game to kill time with. And hell, if you get violence withdraws, just drop some of your park-goers in water and watch them drown.
> 
> After all, it's what they get for chucking all over your pathways.


Oh shit i just remembered i played that game back in the day when my english was terrible and there were words i jusat simply ouldnt understand, Like bonds and the financial stuff of it, it was pretty fucking top! I might have to give it a go!
Portal 2 looks pretty cool as do starcraft and total war.
Does it make a 'pussy', in the gaming world, the fact i get stressed out with the violent games?just out of curiosity, i dont mind being one if i have to lol I do kinda like them but fuck all those things coming at you like its going out of style and then i cant sleep til i beat those fuckers.
In respect to board games i dont think they can ever be as full as a screen game
Sunni my laptop has 2.2 ghz processor 6gb ram with 64 bits. Also on another note i invented a bean recipe you might like let me know if i should pm it you.
Anyways heres th game i play sometimes, kinda strategy but not really...: http://www.miniclip.com/games/canyon-defense-2/en/
My will to start getting a bit more into playign strategy games came to me in my monthly mushroom trip. I kept thinking on how great it must be for the brain, i think especially when growing up, to practice making such big decisions(in the games) and general management choices. Though i think not all games might induce that. Might be nice to get the cobwebs cleaned.
Anyone here share the same idea, or was i just tripping?
Thanks for the inout you guys!


----------



## jartlow (Mar 27, 2014)

Starcraft is a pretty sick strategy game.. If your comp can handle it. Free online but I'd recommend avoiding that until you're confident as it gets very very stressful. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## sunni (Mar 27, 2014)

his comp should be able to handle the original starcraft from 1998. but nothing newer. Klite, your laptop isnt really built for anything to play from like 2002 and over ..so youll have to stick to older games.


----------



## jartlow (Mar 27, 2014)

sunni said:


> his comp should be able to handle the original starcraft from 1998. but nothing newer. Klite, your laptop isnt really built for anything to play from like 2002 and over ..so youll have to stick to older games.


In that case the game "snake" is what I'd suggest. Where you go around eating dots and getting longer.

Also can be very frustrating

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## LJ6 (Mar 27, 2014)

KLITE said:


> Oh shit i just remembered i played that game back in the day when my english was terrible and there were words i jusat simply ouldnt understand, Like bonds and the financial stuff of it, it was pretty fucking top! I might have to give it a go!
> Portal 2 looks pretty cool as do starcraft and total war.
> Does it make a 'pussy', in the gaming world, the fact i get stressed out with the violent games?just out of curiosity, i dont mind being one if i have to lol I do kinda like them but fuck all those things coming at you like its going out of style and then i cant sleep til i beat those fuckers.
> In respect to board games i dont think they can ever be as full as a screen game
> ...


In response to your question, yes in the gaming world your labelled a pussy for getting stressed out over violent games haha, but i think in the real world your fine, for now. I think some violent video games can actually be a good way to relieve stress, if you can get in that mindstate, like manhunt back in the ps2 days...that game was brutal and awesome. But back on topic, Civilization V gods and kings or something or another is what your lookin to get. Lots of strategy to it, and not just fighting. But you basically just pick a country and try to take over the world with them. But you can win without fighting somehow, i just never played long enough to even finish a game ha. But it is the only game ive put effort into actually downloading for a computer in like the last 12 years so that should say something about it.


----------



## m3d1c1n3man (Mar 28, 2014)

KLITE said:


> Oh shit i just remembered i played that game back in the day when my english was terrible and there were words i jusat simply ouldnt understand, Like bonds and the financial stuff of it, it was pretty fucking top! I might have to give it a go!
> Portal 2 looks pretty cool as do starcraft and total war.
> Does it make a 'pussy', in the gaming world, the fact i get stressed out with the violent games?just out of curiosity, i dont mind being one if i have to lol I do kinda like them but fuck all those things coming at you like its going out of style and then i cant sleep til i beat those fuckers.
> In respect to board games i dont think they can ever be as full as a screen game
> ...


yea i like to play strategy games to "work the mental muscle". As far as being a pussy because violent games stress you out, well i think most gamers get that they just don't admit it. See someone who's been playing call of duty all day, they are not a peaceful mother fucker. The worst nightmarish games I have ever played are Dead Space and Silent Hill, the originals of both. Try those if you dare.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Mar 28, 2014)

Second Life can be whatever you want it to be. For Free.

http://secondlife.com/


----------



## KLITE (Mar 28, 2014)

All these games mentioned have to be bought on amazon or the like rigth? 

Ive always played rally games. Have a state of the art wheell and chair and all. Its pretty top too, but games have become SO realistic that you almost need to have a racing license to play propperly. Pretty hardcore i find. It has definetly made me a better driver and given me an understanding of real life mechanics.


----------



## Ravikaleova (Mar 31, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> yep civilisation is a great game,sim city,tropico, hard to think minus violence seems so many games based on it. Chinese Electronics


My Favorite games are Civilization Sim City. which i would like to play these games in my Tablet. I have Android Tablet which i have purchased from a website.


----------

